# First Pollination Contract Recommendations?



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Okay, so it seems every organic farmer in the area has become smitten with our apiary and just signed our first small-scale pollination contract for 15 hives just barely a mile from our house. Contract is signed and in hand with pollination fees plus 100% of the harvest (whatever it turns out to be) sold per the lb in buckets as well.
Any tips or considerations I should be thinking about while venturing into local pollination services? All input welcome! Have had three other farmers wanting to obtain services next year as well.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

I can't offer suggestions, but I am very interested in how you are doing this, with an eye towards copying you on the other side of the country .... CE


----------



## jakec (May 26, 2015)

nice!! every time it gets brought up around me they act like I should pay them to put my bees near their crops.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Everyone must be maintaining bees!
Honestly, the best advertising thus far (not trying) is running a clean & tidy apiary where the hives are presentable and the grass is mowed. 
Got another contract in the works for next year that will probably double my hives (something to work on over the winter). Everything gets put in writing including coverages for damages/loss/theft/vandalism.
For the pollination, Im planning to just set/leave them on my trailer for the pollination contract as its a small number.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Are your hives on pallets?
Is your current agreement annual, or monthly?
How much travel will be involved ?
Do you require a "minimum" threshhold before you begin?
Thanks for sharing. ... CE


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Have two per pallet (using plastic beer pallets as they are stout and wont rot).
Pollination/honey contract is for the 4-6 weeks of the crop with a week to harvest to 5 gal buckets.
Travel: less than 5 miles from home yard to crop.
Only "minimum" threshold I set was by separating the pollination fees (60% payment upon delivery/40% upon picking up). That way if the crop doesnt come through, my time is paid for. The honey crop is also a guaranteed rate regardless of the yield.
Already have two more farmers interested in contracting and two more contracts signed. Havent called or marketed but the clean/well kept hives do a good enough job that we've become known in the area evidently. Have had numerous handwritten notes in our mailbox from passers by inquiring about honey/bee sales as well. Ill take it as a compliment.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

I am a little confused. Does:

"_ . . . plus 100% of the harvest (whatever it turns out to be) sold per the lb in buckets as well._"

mean your pollination contract includes selling the honey from the placed hives to the farmer?


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Shinbone-
Yes. Pollination fees plus an agreed upon price per # for 100% of the honey crop whatever that may produce.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow I think everyone looking at this site is confused. With your own honey crop involved from your own bees.never heard of that. Oops


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Never heard of doing a pollination contract or a honey crop contract? Why not do both? Havent seen many talk about including honey crop in their pollination contracts, but why not?


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Kudos to ya if you are getting paid for a negative honey crop.otherwise its smoke and mirrors. Why would you let a farmer dictate your honey crop to you.HAS nothing to do with pollination.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I think the terms are getting confused.
Secret's hives are being rented to a grower for a fee.
ALSO, the grower has agreed to purchase all of the honey crop for an agreed-to price.
What is wrong with that?
Lavender growers do this all of the time.


----------



## jakec (May 26, 2015)

DirtyLittleSecret said:


> Shinbone-
> Yes. Pollination fees plus an agreed upon price per # for 100% of the honey crop whatever that may produce.


sounds like the way to go to me.


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

i think that is great to lock them into a set price to buy all of the honey your bees produce. less work for you in the long run. this is an organic farm but it gives the farmer some stake in you beehives. they wouldnt want to spray or do anything to potentially hurt the honey crop they want to receive. unless maybe they see you stacking lots of boxes and decide they really dont want to be buying that much honey after all...


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

HV and CR get it. Not seeing what the problem is other than two sources for income.


----------

